

The end of kindness: weev and the cult of the angry young man (2013) - jonathansizz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/12/4693710/the-end-of-kindness-weev-and-the-cult-of-the-angry-young-man

======
easyonthenose
When you take a picture then you own the copyright. If we simply acknowledged
that your privates are private in copyright law (the owner of the privates in
the photo owns the copyright) then existing dcma takedown procedures would
solve lots and lots of problems.

~~~
ijk
This would, however, require a rather radical change to the copyright law.
Copyright seldom protects the _subject_ of a photo, and the instances where it
does (certain buildings, mostly) are a tangled mess of conflict at the moment.

The moral rights of the subject currently fall under publicity rights and so
on, separate from copyright, and are difficult to prosecute in these cases.

